# Stalling VQ35DE



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

My 2001 Pathfinder (VQ35DE) has been idling rough once about a minute and sometimes stalls during idle. Drives perfectly fine.

Anyway, brought car into dealer and I was just told "no codes", but the "MIL" light is on!?!?!?

Dealer mechanic says that I should get TB cleaning and fuel injector cleaning. I did have codes read about 2 weeks ago and I was told that the engine was running rich.
Car also makes wisp of black smoke during morning starts.

Considering that the dealer is saying it is a "simple" throttle body carbon build-up, or dirty injectors, I am wondering how dirty injectors can lead to rich running engine (wouldn't it be running lean then?). Also, I was pretty sure that most repair manuals says to not clean the TB, because (at least for the pathfinder) it has a special coating to keep it from getting build-ups...

Anyway, the dealer wants $189 plus tax for these two, "for starters" and wants to see how that "deals" with the problem (they sound like local exxon gas station mechanics). Sadly, all three local nissan service is like this (other one charged me $225 to reset MIL light).

I wanted to know if someone thinks dirty throttle body can be cause of rough idle/stalling during idle?

thank you for any help,


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

i would try a throttle body cleaning to start off with. if that doesn't do the trick, test the o2 sensors. if they aren't giving you any problems, it seems to me that you may have a clogged catalytic convertor.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Mar 6, 2005)

pyrophilus said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 2001 Pathfinder (VQ35DE) has been idling rough once about a minute and sometimes stalls during idle. Drives perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


I would also check the mass airflow meter. You mentioned you noticed black smoke on start up. At this point, the 02 sensors aren't even working yet and rely on computer pre-programming and feedback from the mass air meter. Also could be throttle position sensor could need adjustment or replacement. 

Joe.


----------

